# Il est d'autant plus vif qu'il la concerne aujourd'hui



## Gemmenita

Bonjour,

Et pourriez-vous dire s.v.p, ce que signifie "d'autant plus que" dans cette phrase?

- Le débat ouvert dépasse de loin le seul cas de _La Joconde_, mais il est *d'autant plus* vif qu'il la concerne aujourd'hui.

merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,
Je comprends cette phrase ainsi : Si le débat est si vif aujourd'hui c'est parce que cela concerne le cas de la Joconde (même si ce n'est pas le seul).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas tout à fait la même interprétation. Je dirais en fait plutôt que si le débat est si vif pour _La Joconde_, c'est parce qu'il la concerne aujourd'hui.


----------



## Kwistax

Maître Capello said:


> Je n'ai pas tout à fait la même interprétation. Je dirais en fait plutôt que si le débat est si vif pour _La Joconde_, c'est parce qu'il la concerne aujourd'hui.



idem.
1: le débat concerne la Joconde.
2: il la concerne aujourd'hui et est de ce fait d'autant plus vif.


----------



## SergueiL

Il faudrait alors savoir quel est ce débat qui ne concernait pas la Joconde avant aujourd'hui.


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> Il faudrait alors savoir quel est ce débat qui ne concernait pas la Joconde avant aujourd'hui.


Il s'agit de celui de restaurer ou non le tableau selon l'article Faut-il rajeunir La Joconde ?



> *J*aune, elle est jaune _La Joconde_,  avec son fin sourire derrière la vitre qui la protège et devant  laquelle passent chaque jour des foules de visiteurs. Et pourtant, elle  n’a pas toujours été jaune, et ce n’est pas ainsi que l’a peinte Léonard  de Vinci… Si _La Joconde_, telle que nous la voyons aujourd’hui,  est jaune, c’est que les vernis qui recouvrent cette huile sur bois ont  jauni car, pour la préserver, elle a fait l’objet de vernissages  réguliers depuis son entrée dans les collections royales en 1519.


----------



## SergueiL

D'accord avec vous si c'est le jaunissement de la Joconde (et pas des tableaux anciens en général) qui a ouvert le débat, ce que l'article ne dit pas clairement.
Quand même, il me semble que "aujourd'hui" se rapport à l'ouverture du débat : "le débat ouvert aujourd'hui dépasse de loin..."


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup à tous,

Oui, le contexte est exactement cet article-là. 

Selon le deuxième et le troisième paragraphe, il s'agit du débat sur la restauration ou non-restauration des chef-d'œuvres en peintures...


Mais, est-ce que mon interprétation est correcte aussi?

- Le débat ouvert sur la restauration ou non-restauration des peintures *va même au-delà de* _La Joconde_ et n'est pas fait uniquement sur ce chef-d'œuvre (puisqu'on a donné un autre exemple en haut: _Sainte Anne, la vierge et l'enfant_), mais* il est *surtout tellement/si* vif qu'il (le débat) concerne encore _La Joconde_ aujourd'hui!!!! 
Mais quel rapport entre les deux parties de la phrases!!! Quelque chose cloche encore...


Toutes vos interprétations m'ont bien aidé à comprendre tout le concept en général, ce dont je vous remercie mais sur les détails...encore je n'ai pas compris!  : Je crois que la présence de ce '*mais*' entre les deux phrases rend le procès de la compréhension compliqué! 



merci d'éclaircir un peu plus 



*


----------



## Maître Capello

Gemmenita said:


> Mais, est-ce que mon interprétation est correcte aussi?


En partie seulement…


> Le débat ouvert sur la restauration ou non-restauration des peintures *va même au-delà de* _La Joconde_ et n'est pas fait uniquement sur ce chef-d'œuvre (puisqu'on a donné un autre exemple en haut: _Sainte Anne, la vierge et l'enfant_) , mais* il est *surtout tellement/si* vif qu'il (le débat) concerne encore _La Joconde_ aujourd'hui!!!!


Non, comme déjà dit plus haut, le débat existe pour toutes les huiles qui sont dans le même cas que _La Joconde_, mais le débat est en ce moment particulièrement vif pour ce tableau-là parce qu'il le concerne aujourd'hui.


----------



## Gemmenita

Maître Capello said:


> (...)
> Non, comme déjà dit plus haut, le débat existe pour toutes les huiles qui sont dans le même cas que _La Joconde_, mais le débat est en ce moment particulièrement vif pour ce tableau-là parce qu'il le concerne aujourd'hui.



Ah, merci beaucoup! C'est plus clair maintentant.

Mais là encore une petite question:

Je voudrais savoir sur quelle partie l'accent est mis? ( la question de la poule et l'œuf: lequel avant?)

1. C'est parce qu'il a continué jusqu'à aujourd'hui que ce débat est considéré particulièrment vif (entre les autres) 
ou
2.C'est parce que le débat sur _La Joconde_ entre les autres est resté particulièrement vif (les autres sont pâlis ou même finis au fil du temps) qu'il continue encore aujourd'hui ?

Merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ces deux points aussi


----------



## Maître Capello

Ni l'un ni l'autre… Le débat en question est *récent* et c'est parce qu'il est actuel pour _La Joconde_ qu'il est particulièrement vif pour ce tableau-là.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Gemmenita,

D'accord avec ce dernier post de Capello. 
Dit autrement, si ce débat avait concerné aujourd'hui un autre tableau moins connu que La Joconde, le débat aurait été moins vif...


----------



## SergueiL

Le débat (sur le bien-fondé de la restauration des peintures anciennes) n'est probablement pas récent mais il a peut-être été actualisé récemment (progrès dans les techniques de restauration ? nouvelle exigence du public ?) et il est vif parce qu'il concerne la Joconde hier comme aujourd'hui. Ou alors la Joconde a commencé de jaunir depuis peu.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour Karine 
et merci beaucoup à tous.

Pourriez-vous éclaircir aussi qu'ici, quelle est l'expression exacte (parce que j'ai remarqué que les deux existent en français): 

*d'autant plus *X *q**ue* Y (= surtout que)

ou

*d'autant* X *que* Y (= étant donné que) : si c'est le cas, alors  '*plus*' dans '*plus vif*'  serait-il 'comparatif'?


Je crois que cette distinction entre ces deux dans cette phrase m'aiderait à comprendre - plutôt à déchiffrer!!!


merci beaucoup


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'existe que _d'autant plus _<adjectif>_ que_ et _d'autant que_, mais pas _d'autant X que Y_.


----------



## SergueiL

Ou bien veux-tu parler de "d'autant mieux que" ou "d'autant moins que" ?


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, donc: 

'd'autant X que Y' est seulement dans 'd'autant mieux que' & 'd'autant moins que' 
mais dans le sens de 'étant donné que', on n'a que 'd'autant que' (sans adjectif)! 

Alors dans cette phrase, le seul choix est 'd'autant plus que'.

J'ai encore un problème (j'espère le dernier sur ce sujet!) et c'est le sens exact de ' d'autant plus que':
(selon ici et aussi selon vos interprétations ci-dessus)

*d'autant plus* X *que* Y = *surtout* X* parce que* Y ?

merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, le sens n'est pas vraiment _surtout_…

_d'autant plus X que Y_ = *encore plus* X parce que Y


----------



## Gemmenita

Superbe!  Merci infiniment.


----------

